# Which Spec. More Important?



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I am looking to buy a Viair compressor. Which do you think is better to buy...

Higher CFM
or
Higher Duty Cycle

For example... 

Viair 420c 2.54CFM, 33% duty
Viair 460c 1.66CFM, 100% duty

Both similar prices, which would you pick?


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

the second one  

Higher Duty Cycle
Viair 460c 1.66CFM, 100% duty


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Jun 30 2005, 09:20 PM
> *I am looking to buy a Viair compressor. Which do you think is better to buy...
> 
> Higher CFM
> ...


You will also notice that the CFM drops off exponentially as the PSI of the vessel you are trying to fill up raises. At max psi, you will find that these compressors are putting out less than .50 cfm!


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

most compressors that say 100% duty cycle are only 100% at 100psi so there not true 100% duty cycle


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Okay, I've narrowed it down to two that I will most likely choose between... 

Viair 480c
or 
Viair 550c

The 480c is rated at 200psi, max duty cycle @100 psi 100%. Max duty cycle @200 psi 55%. CFM rating 1.67.

The 550c is rated at 150psi, max duty cycle @100 psi 100%. 2.90CFM

I have a 175 psi pressure switch, so I would like to be able to use that. The 550c is about $35 more than the 480c.

Let me know which you'd pick, or if I should pick something entirely different.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

450s are tried and work well. 


YORK


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 1 2005, 01:53 PM
> *450s are tried and work well.
> YORK
> [snapback]3350615[/snapback]​*


I would go with the highest CFM, 100% Duty, compressor you can find. However, Mark is right. A york will put out approximately 3 times as much cfm as that big one.


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Jul 1 2005, 01:41 PM
> *Okay, I've narrowed it down to two that I will most likely choose between...
> 
> Viair 480c
> ...


I think that people have said that those 550c's will run up to 200 psi. I would guess that that 550c would be able to handle 175 psi. Check this link out. http://www.viaircorp.com/newproducts.html This link will give you more specifics about each of these compressors' capabilities. You will also see what i am talking about how the CFM falls the fuck off as the PSI goes up.

Hope it helps ...


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah, I noticed that about the CFM. The fill times take forever on a 5 gallon tank (what I have). I would like to get a York, but it seems like people have quite a bit of problems with them. 

Anyone know where to get a bracket for my 327 engine? Also, where can you buy a new York? I want a decent looking one if I go that route, since the engine compartment is getting cleaned up and back to stock.

Thanks for all the help... I've been putting off buying one for quite a while now.. I need to get one.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah....because with a york. you want more cfm and pressure? ok, then smash the gas! hahaha


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Jul 1 2005, 09:29 PM
> *Yeah, I noticed that about the CFM. The fill times take forever on a 5 gallon tank (what I have). I would like to get a York, but it seems like people have quite a bit of problems with them.
> 
> Anyone know where to get a bracket for my 327 engine? Also, where can you buy a new York? I want a decent looking one if I go that route, since the engine compartment is getting cleaned up and back to stock.
> ...


Keep in mind that I haven't ran mine yet, but I bought a rebuilt one from e-bay for 120.00 shipped from cali to nebraska. It looks great. They rebuild them and then bead blast them. Brand-new magnetic coil as well. The guy is 99astar99 or something to that effect. Do a e-bay search for york compressor volvo and you will find him. Impalacracker bought from the same guy and I think he is very happy with the results.



-


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

an alien brought me mine, in exchange for an anal probe.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Not a bad deal, let me get the alien's number. :biggrin:


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 6 2005, 08:04 PM
> *an alien brought me mine, in exchange for an anal probe.
> [snapback]3373260[/snapback]​*


Do you happen to know if that York bracket you are selling work with my 68 Impala 327? I would have to look at it to see if it has the correct set-up.

Are you offering any of your fellow LIL members and discounts?


----------

